# Kindle 3 USB Cable?



## Shells (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I'm going to purchase a Kindle 3 but don't have wifi set up at home now.
Does it come with, or can you purchase a USB cable to download books on my pc
and then download to Kindle?

How about the AT&T hotspots?  Can anyone tell me more about this?  

Thanks so much, I appreciate the help.  I'm so excited to get a Kindle I can read outside!

Michelle


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It comes with a USB cable, and you can download books to your PC and transfer them to your Kindle. Make sure to read the user guide that comes with the Kindle to see how the cable functions.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Shells said:


> How about the AT&T hotspots? Can anyone tell me more about this?


Yes, the 3.0.2 firmware works with AT&T hot-spots.


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

Kind of off-topic, but not too far, but if you ever need extra micro-USB cables, go straight to eBay. I bought a four-pack for like $6. A single cable at BestBuy is about $15. Both my phone and Kindle use micro USB, so I have a cable in my home office, in my work office, by my bed (to charge the Kindle), and one in my car..

Here's the BB cable:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/BlackBerry+-+3.3%27+Micro+USB+Charge/Sync+Cable/9979832.p?id=1218204943350&skuId=9979832&st=micro%20USB&contract_desc=null

And here's the same thing on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Micro-USB-Data-Cable-LG-enV2-DARE-BB-Storm-PALM-PRE-/260639615739?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item3caf54eafb


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

It is just a regular Micro USB cable and the Kindle comes with one in the box.  You may have one lying around from your phone or camera also.

As you're asking about a AT&T hotspot, you're in the US so you'll get the US mains charger in the box as well.  Some countries don't get the charger as part of the package.


----------



## Shells (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for all of the replies and tips. (Ebay is great isn't it?)

On QVC today they have a PanDdigitial wifi for $180.  After doing some research I think Kindle 3
is the way to go.  I don't think you can read in sunlight with that one.  Not to trash them but 
one of their promotions was 5 free books, they are the same before copyright books you can get
with almost any ereader.

Anyway, I'm getting one for reading only.


----------



## UberDave (Aug 4, 2010)

Please don't buy electronics on QVC, you can do so much better buying elsewhere.  A couple months ago they were selling Kindle 2's for a higher price than Kindle 3's.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The K3 will be able to use any open WiFi network. . . ATT 'hotspots' are included, but it doesn't HAVE to be one of those. . . 

If you get the version with 3G as well. . . .you have connection even if there's no open WiFi around.

But you don't need either one to just read.   And it comes with a power cord that has a detachable plug so it can be used as a USB connector.  Standard MicroUSB, if you want/need a spare.  (I have a car charger one, just in case)

Many readers say they come with some number of free books. . .these are almost always public domain titles that you can get free in a variety of formats and could acquire yourself no matter what reader you buy.

If all you want to do is read, an e-ink screen is, in my opinion, the best choice. . . . .


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Shells said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'm going to purchase a Kindle 3 but don't have wifi set up at home now.
> 
> Michelle


Why not get the k3 with 3g+wifi? I know it costs more which may be a problem with some people, but if not, I have found it very convenient to have 3G. But, I have newspapers and blogs ect I like to be downloaded when I'm in restaurants ect., and in our city most restaurant wifi's are locked. 
Just an idea.
Hope you get all the answers you need.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LauraB said:


> Why not get the k3 with 3g+wifi? I know it costs more which may be a problem with some people, but if not, I have found it very convenient to have 3G. But, I have newspapers and blogs ect I like to be downloaded when I'm in restaurants ect., and in our city most restaurant wifi's are locked.
> Just an idea.
> Hope you get all the answers you need.


Alternatively, stick with the $139 WiFi only model and put the $50 you're saving into a wireless router at your home. That way you can use it for more than just your Kindle. . . . 

Really, it depends on what you think you'll want. . . .


----------



## Shells (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a router for my home office phone run through the internet, but not wifi in my house.  I guess it wouldn't take too much to get it.  Even so, is it me but for the $50 more to be able to download anywhere seems like a great deal.

I was thinking being on vacation on a beach somewhere and you are no where near a hot spot and you want to download something.....well I'm sold on the 3G now.  I do wish the case wasn't so expensive!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Shells said:


> I do wish the case wasn't so expensive!


Unless you're looking at the one with the built in light there are several options less expensive than the Amazon 'branded' one. Also a bunch much more expensive as well. . . .check out the Accessories forum here for more info that you can probably process!  FWIW, I have the Amazon case without a light and it's just right for me.


----------



## tschucha (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm almost embarrassed to admit it but I ordered a micro USB cable from meritline.com that was on sale a few weeks ago for 99 cents with free shipping.  It came from Singapore and I think the postage cost more than I paid for the cable.  I figured it wasn't a great loss if it didn't work but surprisingly enough it works fine.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

I use this retractable micro-USB cable available from Amazon:



Small and convenient, no excess cable to get in the way. Also works with my phone and Bluetooth headset.


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

Tom Diego said:


> I use this retractable micro-USB cable available from Amazon:
> 
> 
> 
> Small and convenient, no excess cable to get in the way. Also works with my phone and Bluetooth headset.


I have a similar retractable cable for my kindle that I love. I keep it in my computer case.


----------

